# Jax Area Flyfish for Reds



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

I live a little north of jax and fish the flood tides quite a bit. 

The areas that generally flood are a little bit of a shorter grass than the regular spartina around it. so there is not as much grass to deal with than you would expect.

Ive caught fish on both fly and spin in the grass and have found the real key is proper fly placement.

since flies land softly you can pretty much place the fly a foot or two off the fishes nose without spooking them. then just a twitch or two when they are on it and you are usually hooked up. I personally like a shrimp imitation fly, but I cant say I have ever given a fiddler pattern a try. I typically fish a weedless rig whether it be fly or spin but I have been able to have success with a DOA shrimp so non weedless setups are not impossible.

any other questions feel free to message me


----------

